

Code Insider 5: Coderpad.io - akanet
http://codeinsider.us/i/5.html

======
akanet
Hi! I'm the floppy-haired guy in the interview. If you have any questions,
please launch them at me via your comment boxes.

~~~
kablamo
You rock.

You have high fidelity repls for python and ruby. The Perl hi fi repl is
called Reply
([https://metacpan.org/pod/Reply](https://metacpan.org/pod/Reply)). If you are
interested check out the plugins -- especially for Term::ReadLine::Gnu. If you
have questions, let me know.

Most languages probably don't have the ability to download dependencies from
the internet on the fly. That might be a nice feature to have.

------
mallyvai
Hey Vincent! I realize we never actually discussed this in the published
interview, but do you have any idea how much "better" CoderPad is
quantitatively than other interview tools? Do companies see X% fewer false
positives if they use CoderPad, for example?

~~~
akanet
It's hard to say what the false positive rate is without a bit more data than
companies are willing to give so far. We are lining up case studies with a few
of our larger customers, though, so we hope to have something for you in the
future.

We HAVE polled interviewing engineers, and we find that something like 75%+ of
them find the tool to be a more pleasant experience. I think the actual top
benefit of CoderPad is that by not having a barbaric interview environment,
you're better able to close the talent you actually want.

------
theg2
Love the "READ_THIS_IF_YOU_ARE_TRY_TO_HACK_ME" file. It's a pretty clever tool
and I imagine it'd be great for future interviews. Something to keep in mind,
although I can't imagine it being a huge subscriber base.

------
vosper
For my remote coding interviews recently I have been using the Chrome Remote
Desktop plugin. I give the candidate control over my computer and we work
through some exercises together. It works really well because they can use
whatever editor they're comfortable in, have the REPL available, etc...

